# Preserving crust



## rickyd (May 24, 2018)

Bought this at the swap with nothing more in mind than a wall art project. Seeking advice as to what others have used to create a surface that retains some character yet does not look like bleeding rust. Some pics would be nice. Thanks in advance Rick


----------



## rustjunkie (May 24, 2018)

Looks pretty dry, I'd Johnson Paste Wax it.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 24, 2018)

THERE ARE PAINT PRODUCTS THAT LET YOU PAINT OVER RUST
AND IT SOLIDIFIES THE RUST.  I THINK IT MAY BE A RUSTOLEUM PRODUCT.


----------



## rollfaster (May 24, 2018)

If you build it...it will ride! No really, Scott has a point.


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2018)

Shoot/spray it with a light coat of BLO thinned down with mineral spirits.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 24, 2018)

Rub a potato on it


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Rub a potato on it




But potato's contain OA.


----------



## bairdco (May 24, 2018)

WD40 it. Then send it to me. I'll build it and ride it instead of making a useless wallhanger.


----------



## rickyd (May 25, 2018)

bairdco said:


> WD40 it. Then send it to me. I'll build it and ride it instead of making a useless wallhanger.



send 200 dollars to my paypal account cantrellrick@hotmail.com, your address and it will be on its way. I might note it is rusted through in about 6 places and being held together with what appears to be jbweld and yes I will spray it with wd40.


----------



## bairdco (May 25, 2018)

rickyd said:


> send 200 dollars to my paypal account cantrellrick@hotmail.com, your address and it will be on its way. I might note it is rusted through in about 6 places and being held together with what appears to be jbweld and yes I will spray it with wd40.



If it wasn't rusted thru, I'd be interested. But... I'll pass.


----------



## the tinker (May 25, 2018)

Nice that you mention J.B. Weld. If any fellow Cabers haven't heard of it, or used it, place it on your list of "Things" to try.  It is amazing stuff, I kid you not. You can take a frame that has a hole rusted through it or extremely deep pits and fill them. It's not auto-body filler, that shrinks or cracks. You can repair some broken welds with it. The stuff has been around a long time. With some brazing rod, and J.B. Weld, that frame could be back in service. I've brought some  badly rusted barn finds back to life that looked hopeless. 
I like hopeless causes......and so does my wife.....


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 28, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Nice that you mention J.B. Weld. If any fellow Cabers haven't heard of it, or used it, place it on your list of "Things" to try.  It is amazing stuff, I kid you not. You can take a frame that has a hole rusted through it or extremely deep pits and fill them. It's not auto-body filler, that shrinks or cracks. You can repair some broken welds with it. The stuff has been around a long time. With some brazing rod, and J.B. Weld, that frame could be back in service. I've brought some  badly rusted barn finds back to life that looked hopeless.
> I like hopeless causes......and so does my wife.....



Maybe you should buy it and start a build thread? I'm not that daring or creative, nor can I find that much time.
Cheers!


----------



## alecburns (Jul 12, 2018)

I understand that sometimes these things simply cannot be resurrected, although I love that frame! Whenever I have to take an antique and "repurpose" it, I try to make whatever changes I have to make to the piece noninvasive or easily reversible. In this case I would build some patina's brackets to clamp the frame to the wall, then after mapping out the inside of the frame, you could make some pretty damn cool insertable wooden shelves into it to put your bike things on for display. At least then it wouldn't be useless!


----------



## rickyd (Jul 13, 2018)




----------

